# Accommodation areas



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi to all,

Just got a question regarding accommodation at the Al Reef Development, Arabian Village or Khalifa City A. Does anyone stay there or know of anyone that stays there that could give their thoughts about staying there and any info on these places?

Any adviced regarding this area would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Colin


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Know someone who lives in the khalifa city area and doesnt enjoy it but enjoys the quietness and the lack of traffic. Works not far from the area so doesnt have to deal with the traffic of abu dhabi... which can be pretty bad. Can still get some things delivered but not alot of expat type places to eat at and go to.


----------

